# My 30g Shallow



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Update of my custom 24x28x12 AIO tank. 

Just moved to another condo downtown for a 12 month lease so a lot shall change in the upcoming year. For now its very bare. 2 clowns and their small carpet nem. 

Wanting to put a skin on the stand. Just don't know what to use. I have a 2x4 underneath the tank as the stand is 25x25. Can easily nail/screw on wooden panels or attach magnets to acrylic panels... hmmm


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

A little bit of blue


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Really nice looking tank  and I like the dimensions. Where did you get the tank made? is it glass or acrylic?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Its starfire glass made by kraken aquarium. Chinese tanks.


----------

